
How Plex is doing HTTPS for all its users - sprawl_
https://blog.filippo.io/how-plex-is-doing-https-for-all-its-users/
======
benologist
... to position themselves with access to everything on your computer and
everything you watch and everything in your catalog and details on every
device accessing your computer, when their server and client software has no
ongoing dependency on them.

~~~
FiloSottile
Did you read the article?

They vouch for the certificate signing request, they don't proxy the traffic.

This is an insane privacy win against your ISP, not some obscure
centralization evil scheme.

~~~
benologist

        me <-secure-> Plex Inc <-then-> ????
    

They have secured one segment.

You have nothing within your independently maintained libraries, usage,
computer or devices that _depends_ on sending anything to anyone.

They retain remote access to your computer.

Not a privacy win.

~~~
FiloSottile
Really, read the article.

It's

    
    
        you <-secure-> you

~~~
benologist
I should have been more clear. I was talking about additional connectivity to
plex.tv and others.

